# Stirbt das internet?



## DonSarcinella (15. April 2008)

Ich bin ein fan von athene und schau mir all seine videos an aber das hier hab ich nicht ganz verstandan vllt kann einer von euch mir helfen kann nicht so gut englisch aber das hört sich ziemlich ernst an.

http://stopvirgin.movielol.org/#virgin


----------



## Draft (15. April 2008)

Ich trau mich nicht auf den link zu klicken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonSarcinella (15. April 2008)

Ist echt kein keylogger oder sowas hab ein wow account und bin glücklich mit einem XD


----------



## Dunkelwolf (15. April 2008)

der link sagt doch... einiges aus...
ich mag ihn auch nich berühren...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. April 2008)

sorry ich versteh genau so wenig
würd mich auch interessieren was denn so "serious" mit dem internet sein soll

öhm an dem link is mir jetz nix aufgefallen^^


----------



## DonSarcinella (15. April 2008)

Also ich hab iwie so verstanden das wir was dagegen machen müssen gegen was? kA?!? sonst ist das internet in 10 jahren weg... und das will ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (15. April 2008)

was steht da ?

traue mich nicht diesen link anzuklicken...


----------



## Blubkuh (15. April 2008)

was für ne scheisse Virgin Media da vorhat...
hoffe nicht das das passiert...


----------



## DonSarcinella (15. April 2008)

Für die die sich nicht trauen auf den link zu klicken

Das steht da

Keep Virgin from destroying the internet...

The new CEO of Virgin Media, Neil Berkett, has openly stated in an interview that they think net neutrality is “a load of bollocks” and claimed they're already doing deals to deliver some people’s content faster than others. They would then put websites and services that don't pay Virgin in the "slow lane", meaning those sites would load slowly and cause most users to give up using them, feeling forced to use whatever Virgin wants to push through their network.

This is not the first time an internet provider infringes upon net neutrality, but it is the first time that an ISP so brutally states that they simply plan to limit internet access to a television-like system in which the access provider completely regulates the content you have access to.

Virgin Media has over 3.5 million customers in the UK and the real danger is that when they start applying this system to their network, all major internet providers around the globe will soon follow the trend. Because this is exactly what major ISP's have been wanting to do for years.

But we can stop it.

If the masses of the internet react against this, we will set an example of what happens when one provider tries to take away our freedom. We will make it very clear that any ISP who tries to infringe upon net neutrality will see its popularity go down the drain because the users don't accept it. And we'll see to it that only the providers who care about safeguarding our internet freedom have our support.

Speak out in any way you can and spread the word.

Links:
the news article at torrentfreak
I Power - the group and community behind this initiative
Net Neutrality on Wikipedia

Feel free to directly use the banner/button below to link to this page, hotlinking is allowed but we can't 100% guarantee we'll have the bandwidth for it if website traffic keeps going up at this pace.


----------



## Batousaii (15. April 2008)

Wenn sie das wirklich machen...arme Engländer...das is dann ja schon bald kontrolliertes internet wie in china oder so Oo


----------



## Monkye (15. April 2008)

Die Leute kann man nicht mehr ernst nehmen, nach den ganzen Mist, den sie vorher gebracht haben. Und das ist jetzt wohl die ganz große Verschwörungstheorie. Virgin Media sind böööösee.
Wir werden alle sterben, AHHH!


----------



## Blubkuh (15. April 2008)

also. Virgin Media, ein Internet Provider in UK, will Leuten die viel Geld an Virgin Media zahlen Webseiten geben die schneller laden als andere.
Das läuft darauf heraus, dass früher oder später für alles im Internet gezahlt werden soll.
Sollte Virgin Media dies machen werden andere Firmen das gleiche machen..
Wir normale Nutzer würden langsames Internet haben während andere die sehr viel Zahlen haben schnelles. 

Ausserdem kann somit alles verboten werden, was die ISP's nicht sehen wollen/die Leute die viel Geld an die ISP's zahlen
Das sollte auf jeden Fall verhindert werden


----------



## FLYINGSTORM (15. April 2008)

kann nich so gut Englisch aber das steht da:

Keep Virgin from destroying the internet...

The new CEO of Virgin Media, Neil Berkett, has openly stated in an interview that they think net neutrality is “a load of bollocks” and claimed they're already doing deals to deliver some people’s content faster than others. They would then put websites and services that don't pay Virgin in the "slow lane", meaning those sites would load slowly and cause most users to give up using them, feeling forced to use whatever Virgin wants to push through their network.

This is not the first time an internet provider infringes upon net neutrality, but it is the first time that an ISP so brutally states that they simply plan to limit internet access to a television-like system in which the access provider completely regulates the content you have access to.

Virgin Media has over 3.5 million customers in the UK and the real danger is that when they start applying this system to their network, all major internet providers around the globe will soon follow the trend. Because this is exactly what major ISP's have been wanting to do for years.

But we can stop it.

If the masses of the internet react against this, we will set an example of what happens when one provider tries to take away our freedom. We will make it very clear that any ISP who tries to infringe upon net neutrality will see its popularity go down the drain because the users don't accept it. And we'll see to it that only the providers who care about safeguarding our internet freedom have our support.

Speak out in any way you can and spread the word.

Links:
the news article at torrentfreak
I Power - the group and community behind this initiative
Net Neutrality on Wikipedia

Feel free to directly use the banner/button below to link to this page, hotlinking is allowed but we can't 100% guarantee we'll have the bandwidth for it if website traffic keeps going up at this pace.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (15. April 2008)

danke !
und nun eine übersetzung davon bitte ... *lacht*


----------



## Warchild (15. April 2008)

Da steht grob übersetzt dass Virgin, ein großer Internet Provider in den Staaten, plant den Inhalt der Seiten zu regulieren und schon im Moment Seiten "erpresst" und die, die nichts bezahlen mit langsamen Verbindungen bestraft. Der User wird dann frustriert von dem lahmen Seitenaufbau, gibt auf und besucht die Seite nicht mehr. Somit ist die Neutralität des Internets bzW. die einwandfreie Verfügbarkeit von Daten in Gefahr, sollten die Internetprovider ihre "net neutrality" aufgeben


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (15. April 2008)

Habe eben ein Video zu diesem Athene gesehen.. in meinen Augen is der ein armes armes verkommenes Würstschen der WoW zum Opfer fall. Praktisch genommen ein WoW-Opfer. Er denkt er ist der beste auf der ganzen Welt, er is the Best Paladin. ...

MFG Wodka


----------



## Illuminatos (15. April 2008)

Das Internet ist eine Weltweite Domaine, da wird nichts passieren, nur weil eine Firma meint noch nicht genug Geld zu haben. Was die Verbindung angeht... Ich denke 16.000er sollte reichen.
Zudem bezahlt man ja sowieso schon fürs Internet ( Grundgebühr und Flatrate bei DSL, oder pro minute bei Modem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Unnötige Panikmache


----------



## Terroris91 (15. April 2008)

mh toll also kein keylogger da oder was?


----------



## Gias (15. April 2008)

nur weil das Thema gerade vom einem Clown aufgegriffen wurde, heißt es nicht ,dass es zum lachen ist.

der Gedanke:
Der Provider will Firmen die extra zahlen den Vorrang bei der Datenübertragung geben -zahlst du nicht läd deine Seite weitaus länger!

Nun stellt euch vor youtube hätte 20min Ladezeit für ein 3-minuten Video während die zahlende
Konkurrenz das 3minuten Video in 2min bereitstellen kann - einfach weil sie beim Provider zahlt
-hätte sich so youtube durchgesetzt ? ich glaube nicht

anders gesagt: kostenlose gute Seiten ohne starke Finanzierung werden so ins Abseits gedrängt.

Die genannte Firma Virgin Media ist nicht die einzige die mit diesem System auf Extrageld aus ist.

um die Threadt-Frage zu beantworten:
Ich glaube nicht, dass das Internet stirbt, aber es wird deutlich unfreier und ungemühtlicher
im Vergleich zu dem was wir jetzt haben.


----------



## Baltez (15. April 2008)

@terroris91

Wie wärs wenn du dir mal deine Signatur SELBST zu Herzen nimmst?


@Topic:
Wieso glaubt ihr das kann nie passieren?
Was meint ihr wer die Server leite? Virgin natürlich(in dem fall jedenfalls). Und wenn diese einfach nicht vernünftig laufen, dann bringt dir eine 1600er Verbindung auch nicht die Bone, da du auch auf den Upload der Server angewiesen bist. 

Was jedoch wircklich zweifelhaft ist, ob andere Firmen das ebenso machen werden. Ich würde dies eher verneinen, da keiner so blöd sein wird, um sich die Chance des kompetenteren Serveranbieters entgehen zu lassen. Das ist sowas wie: "Mein konkurrent verkauft seine Autos jetzt alle zweimal so teuer. DIeser Idiot, jetzt werden doch alle nur noch bei mir Autos kaufen!" Die Autos wären in dem Fall der Speicherplatz auf den Servern und die Kunden die Leute, die eine Website(oder ähnliches) am laufen haben.

Edith
@gias
Nur mal so nebenbei: glaube nicht, dass youtube von irgendeinem Provider abhängig ist. Oder ich hab da was verwechselt mit Provider.


----------



## lord just (15. April 2008)

da steht nur, dass der internetanbieter virgin bestimmt, welche seiten des internets schnell geladen werden und welche nicht, was dazu führt, dass sich leute entweder schnelleres internet kaufen oder aber die seiten nicht mehr besuchen und die seiten somit sterben oder die betreiber der seite virgin geld zahlen werden, damit ihre seite schneller geladen werden als andere.


----------



## chopi (15. April 2008)

ich hab mir den thread nicht durchgelesen,aber mir kam so durch den namen vom dem link genau diese seite hier in kopf gekommen


----------



## Gias (15. April 2008)

Baltez schrieb:


> @gias
> Nur mal so nebenbei: glaube nicht, dass youtube von irgendeinem Provider abhängig ist. Oder ich hab da was verwechselt mit Provider.



Gemeint ist dein Internetanbieter der dir deine Verbindung bereitstellt.
Dieser verlangt dann Geld von Youtube oder beliebiger anderer Firma damit er
deren Seite mit gehobener Priorität weiterleitet.
Zahlst du nicht werden Weiterleitungen von Firmen die Zahlen zuerst abgearbeitet.
-Die Seite der nicht zahlenden Firma läd weitaus langsamer und sowas kann für den 
Betreiber den Tod bedeuten. Schließlich will kein Kunde trotz Dsl x000 auf eine
Seite warten die mit Modem-Geschwindigkeit aufbaut.



edit:
File-sharing Dienste wie Bittorrent oder Edonkey würden ebenfalls durch so eine Firmen-Politik beeinträchtigt
weil ja keiner dafür zahlen würde und somit die Priorität von p2p-Netzen ganz unten läge.


----------



## Scofield-junior (15. April 2008)

also ich hab ja keine ahnung von internet und so aber virginia ist sicher nicht der einzige internetprovider?


----------



## Incontemtio (15. April 2008)

Scofield-junior schrieb:


> also ich hab ja keine ahnung von internet und so aber virginia ist sicher nicht der einzige internetprovider?



Du scheinst auch keine Ahnung davon zu haben, dass man sich einen Thread erst komplett durchliest bevor man Fragen stellt. Hättest du nämlich alles was hier steht aufmerksam und in seiner Gesamtheit gelesen wüsstest du, dass Virginia nicht der einzige Internetprovider ist der diese Geschäftsidee umzusetzen zu überlegt.


----------



## Neotrion (15. April 2008)

ihr macht mir irgendwie angst....


----------



## Gronwell (15. April 2008)

Der Threadtitel ist aber falsch, es stirbt ja nicht, es wird nur teurer.


----------



## Scofield-junior (15. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Du scheinst auch keine Ahnung davon zu haben, dass man sich einen Thread erst komplett durchliest bevor man Fragen stellt. Hättest du nämlich alles was hier steht aufmerksam und in seiner Gesamtheit gelesen wüsstest du, dass Virginia nicht der einzige Internetprovider ist der diese Geschäftsidee umzusetzen zu überlegt.



hab den ganzen thread durchgelesen aber ich habe keine ahnung, wieviele internetprovider es gibt. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netzneutralit...eutralit.C3.A4t 
hier steht auch das t-online sngekündigt hat aber ich weiss nicht wieviel einfluss diese provider haben


----------



## Incontemtio (15. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Der Threadtitel ist aber falsch, es stirbt ja nicht, es wird nur teurer.



Es wird für dich langsamer (auf bestimmten Seiten), aber nicht teurer, zu mindest nicht durch das Konzept von Virginia.


----------



## Gronwell (15. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Es wird für dich langsamer (auf bestimmten Seiten), aber nicht teurer, zu mindest nicht durch das Konzept von Virginia.



Da ja langsame Seiten nicht wirklich atraktiv sind, werden viele sicher zahlen und die geben die Kosten sicher gern an den Nutzer weiter, auf die eine oder andere Weise.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Du scheinst auch keine Ahnung davon zu haben, dass man sich einen Thread erst komplett durchliest bevor man Fragen stellt. Hättest du nämlich alles was hier steht aufmerksam und in seiner Gesamtheit gelesen wüsstest du, dass Virginia nicht der einzige Internetprovider ist der diese Geschäftsidee umzusetzen zu überlegt.



Virginia ist übrigens ein Staat in den USA... Die Firma heisst Virgin :>


----------



## Scofield-junior (15. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Der Threadtitel ist aber falsch, es stirbt ja nicht, es wird nur teurer.



das interntet, das wir kennen stirbt.
firmen mit viel geld können sich die geschwindigkeit erkaufen und somit die konkurrenz chancenlos dastehen
lassen. Bsp: hotmail zahlt soviel, dass die kunden nicht zu anderen anbietern wechseln, weil diese einfach zu langsam sind


----------



## Gronwell (15. April 2008)

Scofield-junior schrieb:


> das interntet, das wir kennen stirbt.



Also verändert es sich nur und das macht es doch ohnehin ständig.


----------



## Scofield-junior (15. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Also verändert es sich nur und das macht es doch ohnehin ständig.



die frage ist ob diese veränderung dem tod des internets nahe kommt


----------



## Gronwell (15. April 2008)

Scofield-junior schrieb:


> die frage ist ob diese veränderung dem tod des internets nahe kommt



Kann man diskutieren, ich denke aber eher nicht.


----------



## Incontemtio (15. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Virginia ist übrigens ein Staat in den USA... Die Firma heisst Virgin :>



Stimmt,  ich Idiot habe einfach von Scofield-junior abgeschrieben ...



Gronwell schrieb:


> Da ja langsame Seiten nicht wirklich attraktiv sind, werden viele sicher zahlen und die geben die Kosten sicher gern an den Nutzer weiter, auf die eine oder andere Weise.



Ich denke, dass die Kosten für einen "Verschnellerung" nur sehr gering ausfallen dürften, sodass fast jeder Seiten-Besitzer die Kosten zahlen kann ohne, dass sie sich groß bemerkbar machen. Für den Provider lohnt sich das natürlich trotzdem, denn wie wir alle wissen macht auch Kleinvieh "Mist".


----------



## Scofield-junior (15. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Virginia ist übrigens ein Staat in den USA... Die Firma heisst Virgin :>



lol


----------



## Dusktumy (16. April 2008)

An die Wo sich nicht Trauen auf den Link zu klicken: Ist ne normaler link mit Video.
Unter Dem Video steht:

(Original+ Übersetzt---Sry mein English in Schrift ist nicht allzugut )

 Keep Jungfrau aus dem Internet zu zerstören ...

The new CEO of Virgin Media, Neil Berkett, has openly stated in an interview that they think net neutrality is &#8220;a load of bollocks&#8221; and claimed they're already doing deals to deliver some people&#8217;s content faster than others. Der neue CEO von Virgin Media, Neil Berkett, hat öffentlich erklärt in einem Interview, dass sie denken net Neutralität ist "eine Menge von bollocks" und behauptet, sie sind bereits dabei geht es um einige Leute den Content schneller als andere. They would then put websites and services that don't pay Virgin in the "slow lane", meaning those sites would load slowly and cause most users to give up using them, feeling forced to use whatever Virgin wants to push through their network. Sie würden dann Websites und Dienste, die nicht zahlen Jungfrau in den "langsamen Weg", was bedeutet, dass diese Websites werden langsam geladen und würde dazu führen, dass die meisten Nutzer zu geben, sich über sie, Gefühl gezwungen zu verwenden, was Virgin durchsetzen will ihr Netz.

This is not the first time an internet provider infringes upon net neutrality, but it is the first time that an ISP so brutally states that they simply plan to limit internet access to a television-like system in which the access provider completely regulates the content you have access to. Dies ist nicht das erste Mal, wenn ein Internet-Provider gegen die Netto-Neutralität, aber es ist das erste Mal, dass ein ISP so brutal, dass sie einfach Plan zur Begrenzung der Internet-Zugang zu einem Fernseh-ähnliches System, in dem der Anbieter den Zugang vollständig regelt die Inhalte, die Sie Zugriff haben.

Virgin Media has over 3.5 million customers in the UK and the real danger is that when they start applying this system to their network, all major internet providers around the globe will soon follow the trend. Virgin Media hat über 3,5 Millionen Kunden im Vereinigten Königreich und in der realen Gefahr, dass, wenn sie die Anwendung dieses Systems zu ihrem Netzwerk verfügen, die alle großen Internet-Anbieter rund um den Globus wird in Kürze folgen dem Trend. Because this is exactly what major ISP's have been wanting to do for years. Denn das ist genau das, was die großen Internet-Anbieter haben wollen, bis zum Jahre.

But we can stop it. Aber wir können nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden.

If the masses of the internet react against this, we will set an example of what happens when one provider tries to take away our freedom. Wenn die Masse des Internets reagieren gegen diese, wir werden ein Beispiel dafür, was passiert, wenn ein Anbieter versucht, nehmen unsere Freiheit. We will make it very clear that any ISP who tries to infringe upon net neutrality will see its popularity go down the drain because the users don't accept it. Wir werden sehr deutlich machen, dass jede Internet-Anbieter, der versucht, die Neutralität verletzen net werden sehen, seine Popularität sinken die Abwanderung, weil der Benutzer nicht akzeptieren. And we'll see to it that only the providers who care about safeguarding our internet freedom have our support. Und wir sehen, dass nur die Anbieter, die sich für den Schutz unserer Freiheit Internet haben unsere Unterstützung.

Speak out in any way you can and spread the word.


----------



## DonSarcinella (16. April 2008)

Naja aber wenn ihr konzept nicht aufgeht und keiner für ihr teures schnelles internet bezahlt werden sie es doch schnell abschaffen weil sie keinen profit daraus nehmen oder? 
Aber wenn das wirklich so ist das es in zukunft nur zeitlupen internet gibt dann wird das eine schlechte zeit für uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (16. April 2008)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Naja aber wenn ihr konzept nicht aufgeht und keiner für ihr teures schnelles internet bezahlt werden sie es doch schnell abschaffen weil sie keinen profit daraus nehmen oder?
> Aber wenn das wirklich so ist das es in zukunft nur zeitlupen internet gibt dann wird das eine schlechte zeit für uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mit dem "Bezahlen" haben hier einige Leute falsch verstanden: Nicht der Endkunde zahlt für schnelleres Internet, sondern die Seitenanbieter zahlen an den Provider, damit seine Seiten schneller bereitgestellt werden. Das heißt im Klartext: Der Internet-Anbieter reguliert die Geschwindigkeit - egal, wie schnell eure Verbindung ist, die "unbezahlten" Seiten laden nur noch langsam.

Dadurch wird eine komplette Kommerzialisierung des Internets angestrebt: Die Provider bestimmen quasi das "Programm". Wer nicht zahlt, wird auch nicht mehr angeschaut. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Wuzilla (16. April 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach kein Grund zur Panik.

Erstens : 

Wenn es denn so kommt, werden natürlich recht schnell alle Anbieter diese Idee übernehmen.
Dadurch herrscht Konkurrenzdruck, der die Preise drücken wird.

Zweitens :

Die Anbieter leben vom Internet. Eine Preispolitik, die dieses zerstört ist kaum in Ihrem Sinne.

Drittens :

Es betrifft in erster Linie sicher große Firmen, die die gestiegenen Kosten auf Ihr Endprodukt umlegen werden.
Deshalb wird aber in Zukunft kaum die Tafel Schokolade das doppelte kosten, es fällt im Großen und Ganzen
kaum ins Gewicht.

Viertens :

kleinere Firmen, private Seiten, Vereine, usw. betreiben keine eigenen Serverstationen, sondern haben
ihren Webspace bei größeren Anbietern. DIESE müssen dann den höheren Preis zahlen.
Inwieweit dieser Preis auf den Preis für Webspace umgelegt wird hängt auch von der entstehenden
Konkurrenzsituation ab.
Auch hier gilt aber : man kann der Masse nicht den Hahn zudrehen, denn von der Masse lebt der Anbieter.

Fünftens :

Die Technik des Internets entwickelt sich weiter. Was heute morgen als schnell gilt ist heute abend schon
langsam.
Für kleinere Seiten ist in der regel der jetzige Standard völlig ausreichend.
Für zukünftige Anwendungen ist ein wirklich schnellerer Standard erstmal sicher nur für riesige Seiten
mit enormen Datenmengen und hohen Besucherzahlen notwendig.
Darauf wird diese Idee in erster Linie abzählen.


Mir macht das nicht sonderlich viel Angst. Eine clevere Idee mit der etliche Millionen, vieleicht Milliarden gemacht werden können, die in der unglaublichen Masse des Internets beim Endverbraucher kaum
auffallen dürften.

Übrigens :

ist es nicht im Ansatz schon längst Standard.
Eine Seite wirklich bekannt und somit häufig geklickt zu machen, bedeutet auch jetzt schon viel Geld
für Werbung auszugeben.
Um in Suchmaschinen wirklich hochzukommen benötigt man auch jetzt schon ein bestimmtes Budget.

Also WAS gesehen wird bestimmt auch jetzt schon häufig der Geldbeutel des Anbieters.


----------



## nuxxar* (16. April 2008)

Monkye schrieb:


> Virgin Media sind böööösee.
> Wir werden alle sterben, AHHH!



hrhr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (16. April 2008)

Mal eine andere Frage... wie kommen solche Freaks an so eine Frau?
Die sind doch hundert Pro nur wegen dem großen Ausschnitt dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (16. April 2008)

Mal wieder ein Fall für Anonymous.


----------



## Gias (16. April 2008)

Wuzilla schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kein Grund zur Panik.
> 
> Erstens :
> 
> ...



Es gibt erstmal garkeine Konkurrenz!
Dein Internetanbieter hält die Hand auf beim Seitenbetreiber damit er dessen Seite bei dir schneller anzeigen
lässt.

Das heißt für den Betreiber : Zahle bei sämtlichen Internetanbietern Geld um alle zu erreichen oder
nimm hin das deine Kunden die mit Internetanbieter x unterwegs sind doppelt so lange auf deine Seite
warten müssen!

Ich find, das kommt schon an Erpressung nahe.
und ist btw extremster Beschiss wenn man bedenkt das man als Kunde dafür zahlt das die Seiten
normal geliefert werden und dann zieht dein Internetanbeiter sowas hinter deinem Rücken ab.

Anderes bedenkliches Beispiel:
Aol hat auch scheinbar  teilweise auch Seiten die gegen Aol gerichtet waren schonmal für seine Kunden gesperrt. 
-Als Betreiber nicht dumm aber trotzdem verwerflich!


----------



## Wuzilla (16. April 2008)

Sorry, aber ich kann da nichts verwerfliches dran finden.
Auf unserer Seite des Bildschirms ist es schon längst Standard.

Zahle für ne 16.000er Verbindung drauf oder nimm die 1.000er für billig.
Je nach dem kannste die Daten saugen.

Genau das Prinzip soll jetzt auf die andere Seite übertragen werden.

Ein Anbieter stellt seine Technik gegen Geld zur Verfügung. Diese gibt es in unterschiedlichen
Qualitäten. Lahm, normal, turbo - je nach Qualität kostet es entsprechend.

Völlig normal. Ist überall so. Ob ich ein Paket verschicke, mir etwas schneller als normal fertigen lasse,
ein schnelles oder langsames Auto haben will, lahmer PC, schneller PC ... es kostet unterschiedlich
Geld.

War nur eine Frage der Zeit und hat mit Erpressung nix, aber auch garnix zu tun.

Ist normales Geschäftsleben, normale Entwicklung der Technik.

Und ja ... ich bin selbst Unternehmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

